# Red Redemption



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

So after going to Jims fish camp last weekend scouting the area an looking for some spots an ended up getting SKUNKED,so I decided to load up the yak an try an go catch a few reds. With 10-13 kts out of the NE forecast for today I was kinda skeptical. Well I got on the water at about 10 fishing the last couple of hours of the outgoing tide wind was NE at about 9kts with a light chop and the water clarity being the clearest ive seen in AWHILE brought upon some hope for the day! Well I decided to hit the usual spot behind grand marlin fished there for about 30mins with one bite so I decided to go try an round up some flounder under bob sykes. My plans immediately changed as i made my way under sykes to see a bunch of pelican hammering the water. They were couple hundred yards west of bob sykes in front of epa so i had to put the peddlin to the metal! I got about couple hundred feet from sykes an seen my ff stacked with fish so i threw a gulp on jig head down few seconds later I was bowed up! About 7 mins later i got my first nice 36in bull red of the day. So i released him an got back to peddling to were the pelicans were hammering the bait. Well by the time I got over there everything died down with one other boat already there that was bowed up. So waited for about 15mins an then i started to see reds blowing up bait on the surface throw a mirrodine at him an watched him BLOW up it 10ft from the kayak witch was a badass sight to see! Couple minutes later had the 2nd bull red of the day with it only being 11 oclock. Then it died down for a couple minutes an had to wait for the reds to start hitting up on the surface again. I see a school blowing up in front of me i throw a gulp swimming mullet on jig head at them an threw a couple feet behind them so while letting my bait sink my line starts running fast so i close the bail, set the hook an fish on!! At this point theres at least 6 other boats with just about everyone of em bowed up! I ended up leaving around 2 after catching 6 or 7 cause i had to get the truck back to my pops an left them biting. On the way back i was trolling a gold spoon from the toll bridge down to key sailing wereI launched hooked into two nice upper slots close to bull lost one 2 ft from the yak an the other I was holding half way in the water by the gill an when i ripped the hook out he flopped right off my hand, and away swam dinner! All in all though it was an action pack,drag screaming kinda day! Just the kinda days I LOVE!!*

PS got most or all fish on video in process of making it its just taking forever to download!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice reds dude, sounds like a awesome day!


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Sounds like fun. Save some for me in a few weeks.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Heres the video! Watch in 720hd, videos around 9 mins. Feedback on it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

sounded awesome. fished there yesterday and they were not in the area only managed a nice trout. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cat St3v3ns (Oct 14, 2013)

How deep were you fishing?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think around 20ft, i was couple hundred yards west of bob sykes stright out from epa.


----------



## Cat St3v3ns (Oct 14, 2013)

I need to get a fish finder


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice. I saw you out there that day. You told my wife and I about the spot on our way out. By the time we got over there, all we caught was a bunch of sail cats...too late I guess. Nice to meet you.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome vid, and sweet boat man. Im pretty sure ive told ypu that before lol


----------

